# Tile to floor transition



## sandy2258 (Sep 27, 2008)

My bathroom stone tile floor is 1" higher than my hallway hardwood floor. I can't seem to find an appropriate reducer online because of the huge difference in heights. Right now it has something like a quarter round at the edge but it's ugly. I would like to have something that extends appx  2 to 3 inches from the edge of stone to the floor for a good transition.  Help!!!!!!!!


----------



## CraigFL (Sep 27, 2008)

Why don't you have a custom strip of marble, granite or solid surface material milled with a taper? I suspect you will not find a prefinished piece like what you need.


----------



## 911handyman (Sep 28, 2008)

hey there what i would recommed is what craig has suggested get a tile guy or a really good finish carpenter to custom make either tile or hardwood transition piece.


----------

